# New Portrait



## Jlang (May 12, 2013)

Hey recently just picked this up at a local store and I loved it. What yallll think?


----------



## Sebastian (May 17, 2013)

That looks awesome! I also like the fact, that you can see what's below her hands


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (May 22, 2013)

I like your style, very neat


----------

